# FAs into 150+ lb range



## FreneticFang (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel out of place because I really enjoy being curvy, but the average girl that most FAs look for is well beyond 200 lbs.

No love for the 15-30 lbs overweight girls, really. It's even worse because I thoroughly enjoy any kind of fat talk or weight gain talk. Most guys into that have their ideal girl really tipping the scales and can't be happy with just the extra bulge over jeans look. I find myself just giving up and resorting back to dieting.

I'm more likely to find a guy that likes a thin girl than one happy with curvy, even here in Dimensions. 

Any others feel that way here?


----------



## Leftwing63 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the 15-30 lbs overweight look can be sexy as well


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 15, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I feel out of place because I really enjoy being curvy, but the average girl that most FAs look for is well beyond 200 lbs.
> 
> No love for the 15-30 lbs overweight girls, really. It's even worse because I thoroughly enjoy any kind of fat talk or weight gain talk. Most guys into that have their ideal girl really tipping the scales and can't be happy with just the extra bulge over jeans look. I find myself just giving up and resorting back to dieting.
> 
> ...



For a second I thought you were looking for 150 lb FA's lol.....I haven't been 150 lbs since I was a senior in high school, damn wrestling coaches had no idea that eating BUILDS strength, not takes it away lol

But yeah, like I said in a different post, there are those that love the chubsters, just have to find them.


----------



## Observer (Sep 15, 2008)

There are plenty of guys who like "just chubby" girls - the fact is the 170-180 pounds is becoming so common that no one really thinks about it. But I agree most guys who admit to being true hardwired FA's are usually meaning 200+ - it takes that much for someone of any height to look genuinely chubby.

I wouldn't give up - just be open and friendly and don't share your weight with anyone who hasn't put a ring on your finger.


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 15, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I feel out of place because I really enjoy being curvy, but the average girl that most FAs look for is well beyond 200 lbs.
> 
> No love for the 15-30 lbs overweight girls, really. It's even worse because I thoroughly enjoy any kind of fat talk or weight gain talk. Most guys into that have their ideal girl really tipping the scales and can't be happy with just the extra bulge over jeans look. I find myself just giving up and resorting back to dieting.
> 
> ...




Nothing at all wrong with just a little extra bulge over the jeans. You are one sexy girl.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 15, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I feel out of place because I really enjoy being curvy, but the average girl that most FAs look for is well beyond 200 lbs.
> 
> No love for the 15-30 lbs overweight girls, really. It's even worse because I thoroughly enjoy any kind of fat talk or weight gain talk. Most guys into that have their ideal girl really tipping the scales and can't be happy with just the extra bulge over jeans look. I find myself just giving up and resorting back to dieting.
> 
> ...



15-30 pounds overweight is fine by me. I won't deny that I like fat girls, but I also like chubby girls. It's your choice what you want to weigh.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 15, 2008)

I think this is due in part to the fact that we're in a society that's obsessed with extremes. It seems like as a rule we always seem to want to take things as far as possible. So a lot of guys want the biggest girl, the youngest girl, or if you _are_ smaller then someone that's actively gaining. So I see where you're coming from. However I don't think we can just throw a blanket statement over it and say that chubby girls are just out of luck. There's someone that's right for everyone. I used to peruse BBW-chan, and there was quite a large amount of rather militant chubby girl lovers strolling around at any given time. It's just having a modicum of luck, yo.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I feel out of place because I really enjoy being curvy, but the average girl that most FAs look for is well beyond 200 lbs.
> 
> No love for the 15-30 lbs overweight girls, really. It's even worse because I thoroughly enjoy any kind of fat talk or weight gain talk. Most guys into that have their ideal girl really tipping the scales and can't be happy with just the extra bulge over jeans look. I find myself just giving up and resorting back to dieting.
> 
> ...



*((FF))) long time no see...good to see you posting, IMHO, you are not even *CHUBBY*...I have at least 30# extra on my 5 foot frame..and am dating a 6'5" guy and I have no idea of his weight..but guessing, around 375-425#....he loves me at my current weight..although I have put on 10# in the last 6 months of dating him..and he would be disappointed IF I DIETED TOO THIN...I have dieted and lost since I have known him (of course resulting eventually in the 10# gain) and he WARNED Me...too skinny = NOT SEXY to him...so as has been said..different strokes for different folks in the real world...*


----------



## latefreshman15 (Sep 16, 2008)

A little extra chunk is nice


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2008)

First, great to see you posting, Fangs--I'm always happy when I see a post from you!

Now, on to your question.....I for one thing women in the 150-200 pound range look great. I appreciate very much seeing them out on the street, in my office, and wherever else I see them, which is pretty much all over the place.

Which may well be why you dont see a lot guys on here talking about women in that size range. If that is really the size that you outright prefer, you may well not feel a need for a web forum to talk about it. You see women like that all around you, it is probably not that hard to find some of them that like their curves, your mates probably wont hassle you all that much about it, you can buy her a t-shirt in pretty much any store, and so on. I call that sort of size the fat end of normal because while yah, a lot of people will call someone that size fat, at the same time I dont think they get thought of as different or apart the way that fatter folk sometimes do.

In other words, there are a lot of people in that sort of size range, and probably a lot of people attracted to that range, moreso in both cases, I think, than for fatter sizes. But you probably find less of them here at Dimensions, just because most dont feel a need for it. Now, for people in that size range or attracted to people in that size range, who in particular enjoy the eroticism of fat, just in not so thick layers, yah, that is probably rarer. 

What that means for you, I really don't know.....but I'm pretty sure that there are lots of guys out there who will appreciate your curves


----------



## Jester (Sep 16, 2008)

Moderately overweight is pretty much the ideal for me, I have a huge thing for chubby girls and that "bulge over the jeans" (as do a couple other guys I know). Of course that isn't to say I'm not also attracted to even bigger girls, no real exclusions for me, its just a matter of preference.

No worries FF, as posters above have said before, there are a lot of guys out there just looking for a chubby girl, you'll find one.


----------



## Mac5689 (Sep 16, 2008)

i find that i like girls in thw 150 to 200 range more then a girl in the higher ranges, but thats just me. but like everyone else has said, u'll find someone.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Sep 16, 2008)

i suggest to you dont worry about that, eveybody has his own tastes and diversity its good, personally i like overweight, no mather if its 10 lbs or 100 lbs whatever, everyone has the rights to keep his tastes. maybe its just that in the most treads you get involve there are also members that like even more curves than you.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm attracted to women ranging anywhere from a little bit chubby to quite large. Lots of guys like women who are just slightly overweight. I know a couple of my male friends do, but they don't bother associating with the whole bbw community thing because they don't really feel the need, since it's a pretty common preference.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 16, 2008)

I seem to be attracted to girls between 150 and 180-85......As said a lot of guys out there dont mind the extra cushion. Considering you are pretty much of normal weight for woman in America now.


----------



## MancFA (Sep 16, 2008)

Personally, I think Im more attracted to the shape of a woman rather than her size as such. Dont get me wrong, I do prefer larger girls but (as with quite a few other people here it seems) that can generally range from 150 to considerably more.


----------



## GratefulFA (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

Please don't give up. Be true to yourself because you will miss the things you enjoy about fat and you will be unhappy going negeative on the concept.

I have done this many times myself.

I have come to the conclusion that I would rather spend time with a skinny person who has a "fat head" than a larger person who doesn't understand the topic of the room and is struggling with merely a margin of tolerance with weight issues.

That being said, there is this whole thing about larger and larger and is there any end to it...

When I first discovered my preference, I was with my high school sweetheart who was a mild gainer and just like those powerful first kisses it was the 8 oz gains and the micro changes that could thrill.

Can we get the powerful kisses back and appreciate those mocro gains?

My belief is "yes" and I am happy to report that those mildly chubby girls in my life make me nuts! The key seems to be their happiness and boldness in wearing tight clothes that show their fugure off and that they are not shy about eating in front of others and will really cut loose at the table once in a while offering some proof of why they have and maintain some extra pounds.

Also, I have found that the range where a woman goes from girlish thin to chubby is one of the most thrilling changes that can happen in the weight gain world.

GFA


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 16, 2008)

I like fat girls but I never turn down a skinny one...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 16, 2008)

There are MANY guys who enjoy curvy gals around here. Otherwise, why do I continue seeing so many guys looking happy as they're out in public with their equally happy looking girls who are roughly the size you describe?

Be happy with who you are and I know you'll meet someone...personally, I find curves and a belly bulge exquisite.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Imp (Sep 17, 2008)

I can fantasize in the larger range, but in actuality your size is about my ideal.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 17, 2008)

I was seeing a girl for awhile that was about 200lbs. I got shit for it from BBW's, FA's, and non-FA buddies. It's strange, since I didn't even think about it per that criteria. She was wonderful and looked great, so I didn't see the problem. 

Be who you are. I'd venture to bet there is someone out there for each of us, no matter the numbers.


----------



## KotR (Sep 17, 2008)

I try not to discriminate based on weight. Naturally, everyone will carry it differently and some wind up having more appeal than others, but I've always found I could get the hots for women ranging from athletic to those you'd likely find lusted after here.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

hmm.. You know its funny. I'm about 190lbs and i actually see myself as skinny! lol but i think thats cause i know a lot od people that are a LOT bigger than me and plus my partner is a lot bigger than me..
I think my sexuality is sort of strange though cause i like fat on others and i think i would consider someone my weight just chubby and i would tend to be attracted to women and sometimes guys who were quite a bit bigger than that..
buuuuuuuuuuut... and its.. a BIG butt.. lmao..(oh the old ones are the best) and i find this strange.. If i were fat i think i could date people who were skinny!!?? i have no idea what that means.. but i guess fat just has to be involved somewhere!
Anyway..what was the question again?
oh right.. erm.. its funny cause i always chatted here (when i did 8 years ago) as an Fa and since i joined the forums i have also been given some attention as someone some Fa's might be attracted to.. which i'm not complaining about btw!!! lmao
xmer


----------



## Red (Sep 17, 2008)

mergirl said:


> buuuuuuuuuuut... and its.. a BIG butt.. lmao..(oh the old ones are the best) and i find this strange.. If i were fat i think i could date people who were skinny!!?? i have no idea what that means.. but i guess fat just has to be involved somewhere!
> Anyway..what was the question again?
> oh right.. erm.. its funny cause i always chatted here (when i did 8 years ago) as an Fa and since i joined the forums i have also been given some attention as someone some Fa's might be attracted to.. which i'm not complaining about btw!!! lmao
> xmer




I totally get this....it's not always about the weight, more about the contrast between partners when they're together. I'm attracted to all sorts, and I would never say that I have a 'type' as people always surprise me with their most attractive qualities.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Red said:


> I totally get this....it's not always about the weight, more about the contrast between partners when they're together. I'm attracted to all sorts, and I would never say that I have a 'type' as people always surprise me with their most attractive qualities.


Exactly.. braw!!


----------



## Belly4u2 (Sep 17, 2008)

With much love to our SBBW's, I think the first 20 to 30 pounds are the sexiest. A little roll and a little weight talk and you got me.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 17, 2008)

I suppose in a forum like this, you might feel "too thin". But I felt WAY too big when i went over to Chubby Parade, you won't feel too big or too small there. I've also noticed on Fantasy Feeder that chubby is by far the most "desirable" state there. Everywhere is different, everyone is different.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 17, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I feel out of place because I really enjoy being curvy, but the average girl that most FAs look for is well beyond 200 lbs.
> 
> No love for the 15-30 lbs overweight girls, really. It's even worse because I thoroughly enjoy any kind of fat talk or weight gain talk. Most guys into that have their ideal girl really tipping the scales and can't be happy with just the extra bulge over jeans look. I find myself just giving up and resorting back to dieting.
> 
> ...



Yes, I feel the way you do. I am 5'4 and about 160 lbs and I feel that I am too heavy for the majority of skinny-chasing guys (and I live in Southern California, in the hub of fake Hollywood size-fascism, and rarely meet an FA), and too "skinny" for the FAs I meet online. I am also dieting again to try to get down to an "acceptable" size so I can, ya know, maybe get a date and have a little male companionship. It is very depressing.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 17, 2008)

FF, I'm glad you've gotten some great responses here. I think you'd get even more if this post was on the Weight Board or even the Main Board. It's not really on topic for the Erotic Weight Gain Board and I think you're getting a smaller audience than this thread deserves.

I'd like to move it. Would you prefer the Main Board or the Weight Board? I think the WB might be the best place.


----------



## BigGirlLuver (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree, I don't look at a girl under 300. To me she has not got the curves, etc. I mean she may have a great personality, but if the sexual spark is not there, it means nothing. I am sorry to say that, but being very truthful!
Steve


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 18, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> FF, I'm glad you've gotten some great responses here. I think you'd get even more if this post was on the Weight Board or even the Main Board. It's not really on topic for the Erotic Weight Gain Board and I think you're getting a smaller audience than this thread deserves.
> 
> I'd like to move it. Would you prefer the Main Board or the Weight Board? I think the WB might be the best place.



I've moved this to the Weight Board, which I think is most appropriate.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 18, 2008)

BigGirlLuver said:


> I agree, I don't look at a girl under 300. To me she has not got the curves, etc. I mean she may have a great personality, but if the sexual spark is not there, it means nothing. I am sorry to say that, but being very truthful!
> Steve



I think it's a bit of a reckless exaggeration to say that a girl under 300 has "no curves". They may be smaller curves but plenty of girls below that range still have non-angular anatomical features.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 18, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I think it's a bit of a reckless exaggeration to say that a girl under 300 has "no curves". They may be smaller curves but plenty of girls below that range still have non-angular anatomical features.



Well, not the curves for his taste, apparently -- which is fine. I really don't think any woman above 130 lbs could be considered bony -- unless she's 6'4" tall. I was once 130 lbs and decidedly plump at that weight -- course, I had no muscle tone to speak of.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 18, 2008)

I just wanted to say another word to the OP -- I have put my profile on BBW dating sites, making clear that I am basically just somewhat plump, thick, or whatever it's called these days. And while I don't draw the traffic that a truly bodacious BBW likely would, I definitely get replies -- either from guys whose taste runs to my size or from guys with a broader range of tastes. So they are out there (just none where _I_ am, sadly).


----------



## olwen (Sep 18, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I feel out of place because I really enjoy being curvy, but the average girl that most FAs look for is well beyond 200 lbs.
> 
> No love for the 15-30 lbs overweight girls, really. It's even worse because I thoroughly enjoy any kind of fat talk or weight gain talk. Most guys into that have their ideal girl really tipping the scales and can't be happy with just the extra bulge over jeans look. I find myself just giving up and resorting back to dieting.
> 
> ...



It's still a bit of an effort for me to wrap my brain around the concept that anyone who is 15-30lbs "overweight" thinks of themselves as fat. Seems normal to me...But then I've never ever been that small so it's just an experience I've never had. I realize too that to most thin people, my idea of thin seems off to them so...

Anyway, I have no doubt that there are men who are attracted to women your size. Trust me, there are plenty. There have been lots of posts around these parts from feeders who want to see a smaller girl get bigger. And lots of discussion about how to play out feeding/gaining fantasies without actually gaining. It is possible to find someone for whom that play is satisfying enough.

And really, finding a mate or companion or whatever is hard for *everybody*, so you are definitely not alone in that. Just be who you are and you WILL attract someone who will like you exactly as you are. Don't give up the ship.


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Sep 19, 2008)

you'll find lots of guys enjoying your curves, just keep your chin up and don't compromise for anyone, either way. Don't diet whatever you do, you'll hate yourself and that won't be any fun for you or anyone you're with  Just be yourself, and the right person will come along. Like a lot of these guys posted in this thread, they are totally into the curvy woman that you are, and there's others out in real life that are into that too. Be patient, the one will come along be happy in the mean time


----------



## lilianee (Sep 19, 2008)

You are right by mentioning how normal it is to have 15-30lbs extra weight. Most women older than 30 years gain soft celluloid muscle, which looks very beautiful and feminine. Likely would be considered as obese bymyself while being only 5´2 tall and weighting 192lbs. However there exist simultaneously guestion about health and cardio vascular diseases.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 19, 2008)

lilianee said:


> You are right by mentioning how normal it is to have 15-30lbs extra weight. Most women older than 30 years gain soft celluloid muscle, which looks very beautiful and feminine. Likely would be considered as obese bymyself while being only 5´2 tall and weighting 192lbs. However there exist simultaneously guestion about health and cardio vascular diseases.


Obesity is far too easy!! I am 5 ft 6 and i remember reading somewhere that i was technically obese when i was about 12 and a half stone!? pish posh! haha though.. its hilarious because i remember when i was a lot younger i thought i was fat when i was about 11st and now i'm a few stones more i dont feel "fat" but i think thats more to do with the fact that i like to hang out with beutiful fatties.. like real ones.. not just slightly technically obese ones!! lol..
Actually..the more i think about it i realise "fat" is a frame of mind much of the time.. its like a concept that relies on lots of factors as opposed to a physical thing..hmm if you know what i mean??!!


----------



## CTHye (Sep 20, 2008)

Belly4u2 said:


> With much love to our SBBW's, I think the first 20 to 30 pounds are the sexiest. A little roll and a little weight talk and you got me.[/QUOTE
> 
> My feelings almost exactly. A woman in the 160 to 220 range, dressed in tight clothes, and some weight talk, and I'm weak in the knees, and not weak elsewhere!


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 21, 2008)

I am about 200 I dont know my exact weight. I dont think you should be looking for a certain weight rather a certain person. If you look for the person first most likely you will find your perfect weight. I met my FA online and he never saw me until a year and a half into our relationship, he never told me about the bbw world untill 9 months into the relationship but we loved each other. look for the person first/


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Sep 22, 2008)

I feel for the OP. It seems like girls in that range are often stuck. Personally, I am attracted to curves and chub in general, whether they be on a 180lb woman (where most of the girls I have dated tended to weigh), or a larger one (my current GF being in the 270 range, and much bigger than that is real sexy too!)It must be hard to not feel pressured to diet down to a more "acceptable" size, especially in superficially enhanced areas like SoCal. Either way, be your own person and hang in there. FA's (of varying preferences) are everywhere and more and more are coming out everyday.


----------



## Blackbean (Sep 22, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> I feel out of place because I really enjoy being curvy, but the average girl that most FAs look for is well beyond 200 lbs.
> 
> No love for the 15-30 lbs overweight girls, really. It's even worse because I thoroughly enjoy any kind of fat talk or weight gain talk. Most guys into that have their ideal girl really tipping the scales and can't be happy with just the extra bulge over jeans look. I find myself just giving up and resorting back to dieting.
> 
> ...



Well, thats all I like so join (the very small) club...


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 22, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> I was seeing a girl for awhile that was about 200lbs. I got shit for it from BBW's, FA's, and non-FA buddies. It's strange, since I didn't even think about it per that criteria. She was wonderful and looked great, so I didn't see the problem.
> 
> Be who you are. I'd venture to bet there is someone out there for each of us, no matter the numbers.




Is part of size acceptance being open to any one of any size dating any one of any size or are most people within the community just here for fat girl love sans philosophical contradictions?


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Sep 22, 2008)

It does seem like the smaller bbw's get hated on a bit by the bigger ones. I just think there is too much emphasis placed on physical appearance. And that means if some one is "way too fat" or "way too skinny". Comes from both ends. A good friend of mine is very thin. Like 6'3, 145lbs. And he gets a lot of shit from big folks making fun of how thin he is. I'm surprised he's as open minded at all. My point is, people are people, let them be who they are and leave them alone. Oh, and btw, his wife is in the exact range this thread is about.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

what about the 60 pound club? I know what you mean, I was 15 pounds Over weight before, thick. I got the guys that loved boobs and butts. This web site opened up a new world of beauty for me. At least you know if you gain weight some guys will think your hot. lol


----------



## Blackbean (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> what about the 60 pound club?


I'm open to membership


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 23, 2008)

Why not be fine the way you are? It may seem as if the grass is greener on the other (skinnier or fatter) side, but I think that's just an illusion. Happiness is where you find it, not in how acceptable your weight is (unless that's where you find your happiness, I guess... *shrug.)

Good luck to you. :bow:


----------



## cottager (Sep 23, 2008)

I personally love girls who are 150+ I do also like bigger girls but i prefer chubby girls in general... so we do exist!


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Mar 11, 2009)

You're a beautiful woman frenetic, and I love chubby women and fat women too!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Hu. This thread has opened my mind to a whole new concept of self. I'm a few lbs shy of 200lbs and i never saw myself as a bbw. I think though i have total body dysmorphia. i dont think i think of people as fat until they are maby over about 300lbs. I think thought that everyone has their 'fat tipping point' but i think it is different for everyone. To say to the OP, you will find lots of people who like women with a wee bit of chub but you will find these people in and out of the Fa world.. Tis like you are on the cusp! Happy hunting..x


----------



## NCDave (Mar 12, 2009)

The thing is, every woman is an individual and should be appreciated as such. I can honestly say that I've found quite literally all types of women attractive and unattractive depending on the individual. From incredibly attractive 'little people' (vertically challenged women, not kids you dirty minded goobers ) to 5' fitness competitors to 6-foot 500lb models with amazing bellies and every single point in-between. There are also many examples of unattractive women in the same size ranges. 

Bottom line is that, for me, there is no one-size fits all description of 'sexy'. Sexy comes in all flavors. I used to think of myself as an "FA" - but now I've realized that I'm truly an "SA" - a Sexy Admirer.

Quit worrying if you're short/tall/fat/skinny enough and just be sexy!


----------



## mergirl (Mar 12, 2009)

NCDave said:


> The thing is, every woman is an individual and should be appreciated as such. I can honestly say that I've found quite literally all types of women attractive and unattractive depending on the individual. From incredibly attractive 'little people' (vertically challenged women, not kids you dirty minded goobers ) to 5' fitness competitors to 6-foot 500lb models with amazing bellies and every single point in-between. There are also many examples of unattractive women in the same size ranges.
> 
> Bottom line is that, for me, there is no one-size fits all description of 'sexy'. Sexy comes in all flavors. I used to think of myself as an "FA" - but now I've realized that I'm truly an "SA" - a Sexy Admirer.
> 
> Quit worrying if you're short/tall/fat/skinny enough and just be sexy!


I love that! "Sexy admirer"!! well done and to hell with all the rest! haha..
aye, i always wondered why i was attractive to EVERYONE.. must be my sexyness!  lmao


----------



## mergirl (Mar 12, 2009)

oh crap! i have given out too much rep.. try to remind me of "sexy admirer". Its a cracker!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 12, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> Is part of size acceptance being open to any one of any size dating any one of any size or are most people within the community just here for fat girl love sans philosophical contradictions?



Not really. That's really not a part of size acceptance to be honest.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 12, 2009)

I think maybe this board is what's blinding you, because I know other places online, and many FAs on and offline that not only like girls your size, but some will only date women your size. It's not really that uncommon, and most FAs have some sort of range in the first place anyway.

A "Little extra" (She doesn't even have to be overweight for me) is where everything begins for me, and uhhh... I'm surveillance... Not a statistician. I don't do numbers: I do what I see. lol


----------



## olwen (Mar 12, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I think maybe this board is what's blinding you, because I know other places online, and many FAs on and offline that not only like girls your size, but some will only date women your size. It's not really that uncommon, and most FAs have some sort of range in the first place anyway.
> 
> A "Little extra" (She doesn't even have to be overweight for me) is where everything begins for me, and uhhh... I'm surveillance... Not a statistician. I don't do numbers: I do what I see. lol




Most FAs have a size range? How about most guys. Ya'll are just picker when it comes to body shape and size, okay, maybe not you Jon, but a lot of guys are. I really do think women tend to be a bit more open minded about that stuff.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd venture to say there's more chubby chasers on the planet than there are SSBBW chasers. But I guess it's natural for everyone to feel as if they're the minority.

I like the shape of a BBW between 200lb and 300lb especially when everything is equal in largeness. I guess that's why I've never drawn a big girl with thin arms or thin legs or a thin face.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 12, 2009)

olwen said:


> Most FAs have a size range? How about most guys. Ya'll are just picker when it comes to body shape and size, okay, maybe not you Jon, but a lot of guys are. I really do think women tend to be a bit more open minded about that stuff.



I think it depends on what you mean by "Pickier." On pure numbers I think it's the opposite (A 100 pound range is a lot more than..... 20-30 like the average guy, or as specific as people like dumb coworkers (["She has to be borderline anorexic with big boobs"] ), but again it depends on the guy. Some FAs are definitely picky picky. 

As for overall? I wouldn't argue that men tend to be less open-minded about this, but I wouldn't say it's a big margin, and I think if our society didn't try to invoke it so much, it would be a whole LOT less for everyone.


----------



## olwen (Mar 13, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I think it depends on what you mean by "Pickier." On pure numbers I think it's the opposite (A 100 pound range is a lot more than..... 20-30 like the average guy, or as specific as people like dumb coworkers (["She has to be borderline anorexic with big boobs"] ), but again it depends on the guy. Some FAs are definitely picky picky.
> 
> As for overall? I wouldn't argue that men tend to be less open-minded about this, but I wouldn't say it's a big margin, and I think if our society didn't try to invoke it so much, it would be a whole LOT less for everyone.



By picky I mean most guys have a very very very clear idea about exactly what turns them on and they stick to that one thing, whatever it is - because it turns them on. Whether those things only exist in their fantasies or in real life they know exactly what that is. Could be 125lb girls with boobies just big enough and perky enough to fit in your hand and she has to be blonde and wear glasses, or it could be she has to have long hair and she has to have an hourglass shape and a big ass, or she has to be flat chested, blonde and bony looking or she has to weigh between 250 and 325 and be pear shaped and have huge arms and long hair, ect, ect. Could be anything.

Being the big girl most of my male friends take as one of the guys - rather than an actual woman - means I've heard a lot of talk from guys about what they like and it's always very specific no matter what the weight range is. I gotta say, me and my female friends don't talk about the way guys look in that way. It's always more about how guys behave than it is about how guys look and a lot of us do have guidelines, but they are loose:

Things like he can look like whatever, but he can't be bald, or he can look like whatever but he has to be tall, or he can look like whatever but he can't be fatter than me or so skinny that I'd be afraid to break him in half, or he can look like whatever, but he should be muscular but not too muscular, or trifecta of looks for a lot of women: tall, not bald, somewhat muscular (not too thin or too fat). That really is the most specific we tend to get. We don't focus on the kinds of specific details guys seem to focus on. I often feel like a guy is trying to build a girl with parts he can order direct. All those other details don't matter so much to women as long as men treat us right is usually what it comes down to for a lot of us. 

But you're right about the fact that none of this would matter if we were all accepted as beautiful and amazing exactly as we are.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 13, 2009)

i have a pretty big range. you'd fit in well at curvage though.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 13, 2009)

too bad curvage is so creepy


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

olwen said:


> By picky I mean most guys have a very very very clear idea about exactly what turns them on and they stick to that one thing, whatever it is - because it turns them on. Whether those things only exist in their fantasies or in real life they know exactly what that is. Could be 125lb girls with boobies just big enough and perky enough to fit in your hand and she has to be blonde and wear glasses, or it could be she has to have long hair and she has to have an hourglass shape and a big ass, or she has to be flat chested, blonde and bony looking or she has to weigh between 250 and 325 and be pear shaped and have huge arms and long hair, ect, ect. Could be anything.
> 
> Being the big girl most of my male friends take as one of the guys - rather than an actual woman - means I've heard a lot of talk from guys about what they like and it's always very specific no matter what the weight range is. I gotta say, me and my female friends don't talk about the way guys look in that way. It's always more about how guys behave than it is about how guys look and a lot of us do have guidelines, but they are loose:
> 
> ...


I think its evolutionary to an extent. To be honest, women dont really get off lightly in the shallow stakes either. There was a study done where women were shown pictures of guys and asked to rate them in attractiveness between 1 and 10. They were all pretty plain guys. The women all rated them between 1 and 3. Then a group of women were shown the same guys and were told their job and how much money they made, it was all stuff like head of some corporation earning hundrens of thousands a year. When the women had to vote the guys attrativeness was rated usually in the 5 to 8 range.. some even got 10's. 
Women seem to want different things from men sure. I also think guys are just more honest about what they do want. Evolutionary speaking of course! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 13, 2009)

olwen said:


> By picky I mean most guys have a very very very clear idea about exactly what turns them on and they stick to that one thing, whatever it is - because it turns them on.



I think maybe our definitions of picky are different. I don't consider someone having specific details or ideals by virtue as "Picky" by one possessing them, but by how strict and how narrow the specific details they are. I use the term to mean overly strict.


----------



## fffff (Mar 13, 2009)

kayrae said:


> too bad curvage is so creepy



I'm more towards the age and weight range of curvage but every time I've looked at that board it just contained pages upon pages upon pages of pictures taken from random girls' myspace pages. 
Or even better, cell phone pictures of some girl's ass.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hu. This thread has opened my mind to a whole new concept of self. I'm a few lbs shy of 200lbs and i never saw myself as a bbw. I think though i have total body dysmorphia. i dont think i think of people as fat until they are maby over about 300lbs. I think thought that everyone has their 'fat tipping point' but i think it is different for everyone. To say to the OP, you will find lots of people who like women with a wee bit of chub but you will find these people in and out of the Fa world.. Tis like you are on the cusp! Happy hunting..x



post pix plz kthx


----------



## kayrae (Mar 14, 2009)

Agreed! And some of the men there thinks it's OK to say things like "I dunno... she's too flabby."



fffff said:


> I'm more towards the age and weight range of curvage but every time I've looked at that board it just contained pages upon pages upon pages of pictures taken from random girls' myspace pages.
> Or even better, cell phone pictures of some girl's ass.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix plz kthx


wll pst mor px sn wehn i wrok oot how to use mi new cam!! 
So..ya betta watch oooowwt!


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think its evolutionary to an extent. To be honest, women dont really get off lightly in the shallow stakes either. There was a study done where women were shown pictures of guys and asked to rate them in attractiveness between 1 and 10. They were all pretty plain guys. The women all rated them between 1 and 3. Then a group of women were shown the same guys and were told their job and how much money they made, it was all stuff like head of some corporation earning hundrens of thousands a year. When the women had to vote the guys attrativeness was rated usually in the 5 to 8 range.. some even got 10's.
> Women seem to want different things from men sure. I also think guys are just more honest about what they do want. Evolutionary speaking of course! lol



Ah. I had heard about that study and I had forgotten about it. If we are speaking in evolutionary terms then I think it's more practical than shallow since women bear the core responsibility for childrearing, but if women are able to provide for themselves then it is kind of shallow. It also makes women seem like gold diggers. I'm not, so I don't like the sound of that. 



Jon Blaze said:


> I think maybe our definitions of picky are different. I don't consider someone having specific details or ideals by virtue as "Picky" by one possessing them, but by how strict and how narrow the specific details they are. I use the term to mean overly strict.



No, I think we are using the same definition. I think being picky over the kinds of details women can't control like how our bodies are naturally shaped is picky. Some guys just go overboard. The concept of a perfect 10 comes to mind. The fact that women can be reduced to a number or a set of numbers....."I'd prefer a 10 but I'll take a 7 and I'll settle for a 5." Picky. When the pressure is on you to live up to that number it's overly strict in my opinion.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 14, 2009)

olwen said:


> Ah. I had heard about that study and I had forgotten about it. If we are speaking in evolutionary terms then I think it's more practical than shallow since women bear the core responsibility for childrearing, but if women are able to provide for themselves then it is kind of shallow. It also makes women seem like gold diggers. I'm not, so I don't like the sound of that.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Dont shoot the messenger Olwen!


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Dont shoot the messenger Olwen!



LOL, but if I smothered you at least you'd die a happy death.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 14, 2009)

lmao! Least said, soonest mended!!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 14, 2009)

kayrae said:


> too bad curvage is so creepy



the creepiness of curvage is overrated, it's pretty much widely known as a picpost for jerkin, yet it has a pretty dedicated female base. it's less porn-oriented than fat forums...it's mostly just teens and 20s talking about hot chix


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Mar 18, 2009)

I find 150 attractive and so do a lot of men trust me.
I find women attractive at any size thin, athletic, bbw, ssbbw etc.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 23, 2009)

I am always finding men into "thick" chicks,.. I do not consider myself "thick" though, so sucks for me. I am a Fat chick,.. although to men into a chubby girl,... thick sounds WAYYY hotter LOL. Good luck to you in finding a guy into your size though! I wish you all the best! HUGS


----------

